# [SOLVED][ALSA] problem z dźwiękiem

## sherszen

Witam,

Zacznę może od tego, że ALSA w kernelu jest wkompilowana na stałe. Nie uruchamiałem skryptu alsaconf, tylko załadowałem demona i dodałem go do boot. Przy wykonaniu alsamixer pojawia się właściwa nazwa karty dźwiękowej i wydawałoby się, że nie ma żadnego problemu już dalej.

```
ALSA lib dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open

ALSA lib pcm.c:2175:(snd_pcm_open_conf) symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open is not defined inside [builtin]

Jul 14 14:55 : output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "default": No such device or address

Jul 14 14:55 : player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "ColdPlay - A Rush Of Blood To The Head/10. A Rush Of Blood To The Head.mp3"

```

W make.conf nie dodawałem żadnego pluginu, tzn. mam wszystkie wyłączone. Może to być problemem, czy tez może sterowniki w kernelu na stałe wkompilowane, czy alse całą szlag trafił?

//edit

Problem nie tylko dotyczył mpd, ale każdego innego odtwarzacza. Wkompilowanie na stałe w kernel jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe i nie ma z tym problemu. Problemem dotyczył alsa-lib, a dokładniej pluginów, które trzeba aktywować. Wydawałoby się, że plugin to tylko dodatek. No niestety, nie tym razem. Chcąc osiągnąć minimalną konfiguracje dla alsy należy włączyć: ioplug, plug (oznaczone jako important) oraz empty. To rozwiąże ten problem. Problemem też może być szum zamiast muzyki. Tutaj już wystarczy zainstalować odpowiednie kodeki i wszystko będzie działać jak należy.

----------

